# Monstercross Frame Options



## RacerX.29 (May 15, 2008)

Which cross frames are good candidates to be converted to monstercross? Looking for something that can handle 40s front & rear - either canti or disc.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226455


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

New or used? Of course the Surly Cross check is the prime option. Voodoo has one. Masi has one coming out soon. 

I carry Singular Peregrine's in my shop. They are disc specific, and can carry a tire up to 40c with fenders, or 2.1" if you want to go that big. I have mine set up with 2.1 Nano raptors and an Alfine hub. Not really racing material, but goes anywhere I point it. Which I like.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> Masi has one coming out soon.


Is it a completely new bike or just a modified version of an existing bike? I like the Masi Special CX cross bike. It would nice to have a Special that could take big tires.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

cs1 said:


> Is it a completely new bike or just a modified version of an existing bike? I like the Masi Special CX cross bike. It would nice to have a Special that could take big tires.


The Peregrine is an existing bike, tons of possibilities.
As far as Masis go: http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/09...th-new-2011-cxss-singlespeed-cyclocross-bike/


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I never understood exactly what differentiated a "monstercross" bike from a 29'er MTB with drop bars.

Sorry for the threadjack, but wtf is monstercross and why couldn't you just pick out your favorite rigid MTB and slap drop bars on it?


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

For me, my cross bike has a 54 cm TT, whereas my 29er has a 60 cm TT. It makes a big difference on whether or not I can run drop bars with a normal stem.


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 15, 2008)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> New or used?


Doesn't really matter - I'm looking for standard (non-custom) frames that are able to be converted to monstercross with simply a wheel/tire change. 



unclefuzzy_ss said:


> Not really racing material, but goes anywhere I point it. Which I like.


Exactly - I'd like it to be able to do anything from a brisk road ride to a gravel grinder to a cx race to non-technical singletrack


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 15, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=226455


Saw that thread, but I have the same concern about the drop-outs. I'm looking to run gears, and don't want to deal with horizontal drop-out issues.


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 15, 2008)

old_fuji said:


> I never understood exactly what differentiated a "monstercross" bike from a 29'er MTB with drop bars.
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack, but wtf is monstercross and why couldn't you just pick out your favorite rigid MTB and slap drop bars on it?


For my needs, it's a cross bike that can handle WIDE tires, and maybe have disc tabs. Others will debate the finer points, but I think it boils down to it's more of a cross bike than a MTB.


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 15, 2008)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> Masi has one coming out soon.


The CXR looks interesting - anyone know how wide a tire it can handle?


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

old_fuji said:


> I never understood exactly what differentiated a "monstercross" bike from a 29'er MTB with drop bars.


It's all in the name. It's a monstercross not a monstermtb. The purists, if they can be called that, have pretty much decided it's a fat tire cyclocross bike not a rigid 29er.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Rawland has some good options. Lots of flexability with the frame, ESPECIALLY if you are open to 650b wheels in addition to 700c. Next year a 650b 40-45c Mini Moto should hit the market as well. The Drakkar runs up to 700-37c tires, but in 650b it runs all the way up to 2.3 fat MTB tires. Drap Bar specific. Very cool bike.

http://www.rawlandcycles.com


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I have an '06 Redline Conquest pro and I have run 42s and there is still a little space between tires and stays. I have disc tabs on my frame and fork but 130mm spacing.


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 15, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Rawland has some good options. Lots of flexability with the frame, ESPECIALLY if you are open to 650b wheels in addition to 700c. Next year a 650b 40-45c Mini Moto should hit the market as well. The Drakkar runs up to 700-37c tires, but in 650b it runs all the way up to 2.3 fat MTB tires.


The Drakkar looks interesting - how hard would it be to swap between 700 and 650b set-ups? Is it as simple as changing wheels sets? Would give a lot of flexibility to swap between road, cross and mtb tires if all you had to do was change wheels to match the terrain & ride plans.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a tricross sport than easily accommodates a 29x1.8 up front and a 700x42 rear. The 29x1.8 in the rear just barely rubs the chainstay on one side. I could probably make it work by trimming the knobs.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

RacerX.29 said:


> The Drakkar looks interesting - how hard would it be to swap between 700 and 650b set-ups? Is it as simple as changing wheels sets? Would give a lot of flexibility to swap between road, cross and mtb tires if all you had to do was change wheels to match the terrain & ride plans.



With discs it would just be a simple wheel change.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> I never understood exactly what differentiated a "monstercross" bike from a 29'er MTB with drop bars.
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack, but wtf is monstercross and why couldn't you just pick out your favorite rigid MTB and slap drop bars on it?


In its simplest terms, its a bike with huge tires that is capable of trail riding, but is more suited to gravel and road use.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Another option, the forthcoming, overly long-named Gary Fisher Collection by Trek Erwin or Lane.
From what I've heard, room for 45mm tires with a bit of room. Added bonus (for some of us at least,) of sliding dropouts, and a bolted driveside dropout that should allow a belt drive.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm gonna do it with a Singular Gryphon frame...courtesy of Uncle Fuzz. More of a full on drop bar 29er as it has room for big meat. I'll do some crossing on it with appropriate tires though.


----------



## sslos (Aug 11, 2003)

Nater said:


> I'm gonna do it with a Singular Gryphon frame...courtesy of Uncle Fuzz. More of a full on drop bar 29er as it has room for big meat. I'll do some crossing on it with appropriate tires though.


Those look really nice, and Martin's someone I'd definitely do business with.
Enjoy!

Los


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Vassago Fisticuff!
https://www.vassagocycles.com/fisticuff/


----------



## Dion (Dec 24, 2009)

https://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin+8+CX700+Cross+frameset&cl1=FRAMES










FWIW, here's my MonsterX. Defintely not used for racing CX, but a fun MTB, nonetheless.

View attachment 212200


----------

